# Has anyone made sumac wine?



## BigDaveK (Apr 30, 2022)

Yes, here I go again.  

Has anyone made sumac wine? I have a plethora of staghorn sumac. It makes a delicious tea, beautiful color, seems a natural for wine. Wondering if it's worthwhile.

And I may do a lemon balm wine only because the damn thing is so invasive and I can't get rid of it. It's pleasant and I _do_ use the leaves but I dig it up and the following year it's in half a dozen other places.


----------



## bearpaw8491 (May 2, 2022)

Hey Dave, yup, birds will spread sumac seeds all over the place. Never thought about making wine from the berries but may give it a try this year. I have enjoyed "sumac lemonade" since childhood. For any of those not familiar with sumac, BE ABSOLUTELY CERTAIN you have *staghorn *sumac and not *poison* sumac - a plant that causes the same type of reaction as poison oak and ivy.


----------



## BigDaveK (May 2, 2022)

bearpaw8491 said:


> Hey Dave, yup, birds will spread sumac seeds all over the place. Never thought about making wine from the berries but may give it a try this year. I have enjoyed "sumac lemonade" since childhood. For any of those not familiar with sumac, BE ABSOLUTELY CERTAIN you have *staghorn *sumac and not *poison* sumac - a plant that causes the same type of reaction as poison oak and ivy.


When I first moved here 15 years ago I started identifying trees and then moved on to the understory plants. Birds and wildlife are fantastic for spreading seeds and every year I find something new.
Yes, positive identification is so very important. I have a few plants that are toxic - you'll be sick for sure. Also have a couple that will send you to the Great Hereafter in a couple hours.


----------



## ChuckD (May 2, 2022)

BigDaveK said:


> Also have a couple that will send you to the Great Hereafter in a couple hours.


Yes. Stay away from the water hemlock wine!


----------



## BigDaveK (May 3, 2022)

ChuckD said:


> Yes. Stay away from the water hemlock wine!


Haven't seen water hemlock but I do have poison hemlock. Similar but different. First spotted about 5 years ago. Didn't know what it was so I left it alone - it's somewhat attractive. It also spreads easily. My bad. Dig them up whenever I spot them.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium (May 3, 2022)

We’ve got a few poisonous plants here, but mostly they just want to stab you so you bleed to death


----------



## Rice_Guy (May 3, 2022)

Yes I have done sumach, it has nice acid, it has nice pink color that stays in solution, it clears well. Sumach is low on aromatics, it looks dirty in the primary, it takes a bit of learning to become efficient destemming berries, the stem bark has tannin which can be useful.

consider formulating a wine where you blend an aromatic/fruity juice that is low on acid and where the color drops out, ,, for example watermelon juice mixed with the sumach berries instead of water.


----------



## BigDaveK (May 3, 2022)

Rice_Guy said:


> Yes I have done sumach, it has nice acid, it has nice pink color that stays in solution, it clears well. Sumach is low on aromatics, it looks dirty in the primary, it takes a bit of learning to become efficient destemming berries, the stem bark has tannin which can be useful.
> 
> consider formulating a wine where you blend an aromatic/fruity juice that is low on acid and where the color drops out, ,, for example watermelon juice mixed with the sumach berries instead of water.


That's a good idea!
I have 3 or 4 sumac patches so I'll have a boatload to use. I like the tea so I'll defintely do a gallon of pure sumac. My watermelons are a different matter. I either have very good years or very bad, nothing in between.


----------

